
Updated MacBook Pro, $899 laptop model shows up in Apple inventory systems - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.engadget.com/2008/10/13/mr-blurrycam-reveals-the-updated-macbook-pro-899-laptop-model/
======
anthonyrubin
Can people seriously not wait an entire day for the announcement?

------
cliff
you should tweak the title to say that pics are included

